# Group Seals



## cerebum (Mar 26, 2011)

Ok

My Briel was stored for a while. I rescued it and we started using it in earnest. We have needed to tighten the portafilter to stop it leaking and it will not tighten any further. The leak however is now more of a cascade. I am assuming my Group seal has perished. would this be the most likely reason for the issue or should I be looking elsewhere? I need to fix the machine as I cannot afford to replace it.

If so, anyone know where I could get a new Group seal/gasket from?

Thank god I have still got my French Press!

Cheers Guys


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Give Scott at *Happy Donkey* a call. He stocks a great range of gasket seals for domestic machines and if he doesn't stock it will know who does.


----------



## cerebum (Mar 26, 2011)

Glenn said:


> Give Scott at *Happy Donkey* a call. He stocks a great range of gasket seals for domestic machines and if he doesn't stock it will know who does.


Scotts initial reply was "sorry" so I have tried begging


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Try dropping a line to forum member Mark at gaggiamanualservice, coffee machine technicians have all sorts of O rings maybe he has one to fit.


----------



## cerebum (Mar 26, 2011)

Eyedee said:


> Try dropping a line to forum member Mark at gaggiamanualservice, coffee machine technicians have all sorts of O rings maybe he has one to fit.


how do I get in touch with him?


----------



## cerebum (Mar 26, 2011)

found his details and have sent an email Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## cerebum (Mar 26, 2011)

Update. Happy Donkey found a contact for Briel bits. I also got a response from Briel themselves. Despite all the negativity around support for this machine it is out there







I just can't wait to see how it works once it has new bits


----------

